# General Liability In MA



## npupko (Nov 14, 2013)

I have been plowing for many years (residential & commercial) using a company truck for many years and decided that this year I wanted to put my truck to use and work as a sub.

On of the requirements is to gave snow plow insurance/general liability insurance. I called my agent and she quoted me $3,750/yr. paid in full (no payment plan). She said that I would have to be placed in a pool and couldn't give me a company name.

I have a 2010 F350 Reg. Cab with 8' Boss VXT Plow. 

Any suggestions? That is, in my opinion, way to much.

Thanks!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I pay 1200 a year for my gen. liabilty insurane, granted it is for landscapeing and plowing all year not just for the plowing season.


----------



## npupko (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow really. I was quoted $3750/yr for 1mil/2mil and $3000/yr for 500k/1mil. all paid up front and that's just for snow plowing. I don't know why the price is so different.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

I would shop around, that sounds insane, for just general liability insurance should be 1 third of that. Unless you were talking insurance for the truck, but it still shouldn't be that high, even if you had a new tandem axle peterbilt w a plow!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

check out GLquote.com for your general liablity insurance.

You don't have to pay upfront the whole cost and can make monthly payments.


----------



## npupko (Nov 14, 2013)

That is just for a GL standalone policy. 

I just got a quote from GLquote.com MSsnowplowing is this where you have your policy through? 

Glquote.com com quoted me at>
$2000 premium
$421 tax
$350 broker fee

Total: $2392.71 for a 1 year policy. 1mil/2mil

Definitely lower than what my agent quoted me.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

npupko;1664977 said:


> That is just for a GL standalone policy.
> 
> I just got a quote from GLquote.com MSsnowplowing is this where you have your policy through?
> 
> ...


call them in person you should be able to get that lower


----------



## npupko (Nov 14, 2013)

MSsnowplowing;1665001 said:


> call them in person you should be able to get that lower


I will in the am but does anybody have them and what what your experience like? Are they a real company?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

npupko;1665031 said:


> I will in the am but does anybody have them and what what your experience like? Are they a real company?


I have them, switched last year. 
$1,400 for the year. 
Paid around $400 upfront and make payments each month around $88.
Thats for a one million gl policy good for year round.

I do maintain a few select commercial clients for lawn care so that may be why yours is a bit higher if your just plowing snow.

It also may be a bit higher based on the state you live in.

To get a certificate of liablity, you go online, put in your name and policy number and email. The Clients name, address and email.
And during their business hours you and the client get it in about 1 hour vie email in adobe format. I save it to my clients folder so I have a copy of it also.

Really easy to do thats why I like them.

Here's my agents name, give him a call; 
Mike Orr 888-269-0992 x106


----------



## npupko (Nov 14, 2013)

Great! Thank you for all of your advise!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Just a tip snow only insurance is very expensive. They look at it as a risk being in business for 3 months. Tell your agent that you do landscaping. that should save you big money around 1200 liability for the year. Mine is done thur my contractor liability but that i more than landscaping. The other thing that will drive cost is break down of residential vs comm work.


----------



## npupko (Nov 14, 2013)

fireside;1665241 said:


> Just a tip snow only insurance is very expensive. They look at it as a risk being in business for 3 months. Tell your agent that you do landscaping. that should save you big money around 1200 liability for the year. Mine is done thur my contractor liability but that i more than landscaping. The other thing that will drive cost is break down of residential vs comm work.


Fireside-i already tried that with my agent and they said that it wouldn't matter.

I understand slip and fall is big now but this is robbery.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys, I'm reading these posts and I just want to say that while the cost is very important, please, please, please make sure you know what you are buying. There are so many crumby insurance policies floating around now, and worst..many insurance agents and brokers who don't know what they are looking at or maybe just don't care. At the end of the day you really need to know what you are buying. If the GL policy contains a snow removal exclusion (extremely common) you are not covered. Makes no difference if you paid $200 or $200K for the policy. A good independent insurance agent is critical.


----------



## npupko (Nov 14, 2013)

Ben, I am looking for a snow plowing only GL policy. No handyman/contractor/builder etc. liability. 

Any advise is appreciated!


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Npupko, GL for snow removal is available 
and you should reach out to a larger sized
independent insurance agent in your area. Not
an Allstate/State Farm etc as they don't have
any access to the marketplace. I would be happy
to help you but I don't practice in your area. 
Whatever you buy, make sure it covers you
for snow removal as this is a very common exclusion
on GL policies. Good luck. 
Ben


----------

